# He Don't Need No Plumber



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

"I don't need no plumber. I do this work all the time."

REALLY? :laughing::laughing:

I think this is the first time I have actually seen a 3" vent 90deg.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

At least he put in the C.O. It's 2" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

probably, didn't have enough room to do it right. :laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Did he change to a different pex after the ball valve?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

It baffles me how's my times I hear a customer say "ah s**t I was a plumber for 30 years before I retired, just do it like this".


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I hate plumbing under trailer houses. I love the hangers or lack there of.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> "I don't need no plumber. I do this work all the time."
> 
> REALLY? :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I think this is the first time I have actually seen a 3" vent 90deg.


Well... I've seen a hell of a lot worse. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

So he might have plumb this trailer too?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't worry about it...
It will all blow away in the 1st tornado that comes by... :laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice mix of pvc x abs fittings


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow I believe this guy went through a box of old abs and pvc dwv fittings and just used what he could find isn't that one half of a hard trap


----------

